# Plans for a home made Triton Router Table



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello everyone - as a new member I wanted to just get some input from the more experienced of you if that's possible? 
I've never owned my own router before but have just bought a brand new Triton router.
Now I'm keen to build a table but have no idea how at this stage. What sort of lifter do I need to buy for the Triton? I'm aware there are mass produced metal tables for the Triton however I'd prefer to build my own wooden table.
A components list & a step by step plan would be good. Any tips or advise and or suggestions would be excellent....
Thanks, Kerry


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

These should get you started. Free Router Table Plans - BobsPlans.com

Ultimate Router Table by Yard and Garden Structures

There are no set rules to build one just do it to your taste or you can buy a ready built one. Do a forum search for "Router Table" and you will see lots of them.


----------



## chairman17 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Router lift for a Triton Router*

Hi, Kerry,

Surely you don't need a router lift, that's the beauty of the Triton. I have a TRB 001 version in the UK and no router lift. Remove the plunge spring and off you go.

Mike


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I have one of the original TRA001 routers without the recently added above table winding thingie. To make bit changes, the shaft lifts completely out of the table and there's only the need for one spanner so no bruised knuckles.

From a design perspective, to raise or lower the bit you need to wind the handle on the right hand side (table mounted) so make sure you have access from there. To change bits, the on/off switch needs to be tapped and this needs access from the left side, so again make allowances in your design for this.

Just remember to remove the spring unless you intend using the router for hand held use as well (not recommended).

Good luck.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Kerry.

If you search a post in this forum "Wantedictures of your router table" or something like this, posted by old-chipper, you will find a lot of examples. I think that each forum member has a different RT.

Best regards and enjoy routing!!!


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

These are excellent thanks John


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

No I don't thanks Mike. I was after some plans for a table which I've received from some other members. Cheers


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Alexis but I was after plans rather than photos. Now got a couple from other members. Thanks for your suggestion though.
Cheers


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Hilton


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

cagenuts said:


> Just remember to remove the spring unless you intend using the router for hand held use as well (not recommended).


I use my Triton for both table and hand-held use, but definitely always remove the spring for table use. It only takes a few seconds to put it back in for a hand-held job (another nice Triton feature!).

The plunge gearing has been a weak point on Tritons in the past from what I've read... not sure if that's still the case, but I'm playing it safe and always removing the spring so it doesn't add to the load on the gearing when the router's upside down.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I think removing the spring just makes it easier to raise the collect/bit. Why struggle if you don't have to.


----------

